# Drummoyne Sunday AM - around 10ish



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good luck Kraley, would have liked to have joined you, but I'm at work until 07:00, so think I'll have to give it a miss this time. Perhaps some other time?

Good luck!


----------

